# Mini Cooper Plastic Trim



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

The plastic trim on my wife's 2007 Cooper D has, like most Mini's, faded really badly. I got hold of some Chemical Guys VRP to try but I'm really not a fan of it. I gave the car a clean and treated the trim on Thursday and by Saturday morning it looks as bad as ever. 

I've heard good things about AF Revive, anyone got any other products that will last more than 24 hours?

Thanks.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

this may help you :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=294126&highlight=car+trim+test


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Nanolex_Trim_Rejuvenator_9.html


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

As it happens, we happen to have a Mini in the family that needed some help with its trim too. :thumb:

Here we used Cquartz DLUX.




























Some other great applications can be found here... (tyres, alloys, plastics, headlights...)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=287064

Any questions- let me know. :thumb:

More information about the product on our site.

See here too...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=287273&highlight=Mini

Andy


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks cool


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

amiller said:


> As it happens, we happen to have a Mini in the family that needed some help with its trim too. :thumb:
> 
> Here we used Cquartz DLUX.
> 
> ...


Great, thanks. I'm sure if it can still look good after 4 months in Florida sun then it should last a summer (which was a Tuesday last year) in Scotland.

Thanks again.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

one of the things i used on mine was walnut oil it last really well


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

AF Revive on a Mini Cooper S plastic Trim..





































Looks very good against the fading of the normal trim..


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Blackroc said:


> AF Revive on a Mini Cooper S plastic Trim..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long do you find it lasts with normal day to day use of the car?

Looks great.


----------



## jonboylizard (May 4, 2011)

*Plastic trim*

Steer well clear of G Techniq C4-its pants and I recommend Revive as used on my Cooper S:thumb:


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

rojer386 said:


> How long do you find it lasts with normal day to day use of the car?
> 
> Looks great.


I'm back over on Sunday, ill have a look then (it's been on 4 weeks now..)


----------

